# Ariistocraft Cars



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I just recieved my new set of aristocraft heavyweight passenger cars. I am curious though, how do I put people in them. Is there a way to remove the roof?

All Help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Brittany

_Moved to Roling Stock forum - Mod._


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*there are 2 screws in each end of the car, and you must squeeze the centers of the cars to remove roof i have added many people to mine and they look great...............*


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Two good sources for figures--USA Trains sells two reasonably priced sets of seated passenger figures, and the ebay seller "everydaygoodz" makes a bunch of inexpensive igures that work pretty well for 1:29

everydaygoodz 



The 1:25 figures are fine, and he sells them in large lots. Not all will be seated figures but I put some in standing and some I cut the legs off and glue in place


*Click for photo * 


Some of these are USAT figures and some are everydaygoodz


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, and also I forgot to ask. What would be the best way to hookup the lighting so that it will work if I'm not running on a powered track. Can it be done.

Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've ever run them on batteries--I would just get one of those four AAA boxes from radio shack and attach it under the car, then solder the battery outputs to the on/off switch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do your have the yellow leds in them or the larger incandescent bulbs? 

By the way Brittany, you would do better to post this in the Rolling Stock forum next time. Unless you have something very strange, this is not about Live Steam... ha ha.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

easy to do just take your time


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/25/2009 3:53 PM
Do your have the yellow leds in them or the larger incandescent bulbs? 

By the way Brittany, you would do better to post this in the Rolling Stock forum next time. Unless you have something very strange, this is not about Live Steam... ha ha.. 

Regards, Greg


There are other forums besides live steam?


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany,
There was some discussion on lighting in another thread recently. I posted some pictures and gave some detail on what I did to use LEDs and AA or AAA batteries to light them. You can find that link HERE


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sound like Greg got corn fussed as to what thread he was on







Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06/26/2009 6:04 PM
Sound like Greg got corn fussed as to what thread he was on







Later RJD


That's my influence


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I swear it was on the live steam forum... did one of them sneaky moderator types move the thread? 

I guess I better check into the sanitorium... quick... 

Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*When i 1st replied it was in the steam forum........... or was i having one to many beers........







*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it was moved... sneaky sneaky.... you are my hero Nick, I will not check into the nut house..... today at least! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See Greg if you do like Nick and take a cool aid once in a while you'd stay sane







Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 06/27/2009 6:12 PM
See Greg if you do like Nick and take a cool aid once in a while you'd stay sane







Later RJD









*OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO That was a low blow RJ, he he he







HAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*ooooooooo COOL AID NOT KOOL AID ,I GET NOW. my bad HE HE HE







i WILL NOW PUT YOU BACK ON MY XMAS CARD LIST he he he*


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for all of the help. I would have replied sooner but I couldn't even find it.







. Anyway, They do have the yellow LED lights in them.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since they have the LEDs, you can probably re-wire for a lower voltage, to match your battery pack. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

OK, so lownote you told me to use a four AAA battery box and i used the picture that was on the page that chooch took and gave me the link to. I combined these and my lights look GREAT!!!!, However one problem how do I mount the battery box underneath of the car?? The batteries are two on each side back to back so how do i mount it and still be able to access both sides to replace the batteries when needed?

All Help Appreciated
Thanks,
Brittany


----------

